# New tires for the V10, 265/60R18's



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

Here they are goodyear wrangler silentarmor in 265/60R18.
In load mode:








In offroad mode:








Before:








Linder


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: New tires for the V10, 265/60R18's (raleys1)*

How do they handle? Squirmy or solid in the turn? I want a larger tire for off-road, but I don't want to sacrifice handling.


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: New tires for the V10, 265/60R18's (I8ABUG)*

I had the 19" wheels on here before, followed by the current rims with stock size tires and now these. By far these are the best, the low profile pirellis on the 19" wheels handled the best on the road as they are a pure road tire. The stock 18" tires just felt unstable, to small and too narrow for the power of the V10. These seem to be the best of both worlds. The are quiet on the freeway (quieter than the pirellis actually), they feel very stable, there is no feeling of sidewall flex due inlarge I believe to the kevlar in the silentarmor sidewall. There is no rubbing in any setting. And the bonus is they have the severe snow rating which I try not to buy a tire without.
Hope this helps.
Linder


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: New tires for the V10, 265/60R18's (raleys1)*

Personally I don't like the 19s. The Pirellis on my 04 V8 did not track well at all. The Contis on my 06 V10 are much better.
I have a set of 265/60-18 Blizzak DM-Z3 http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...DM-Z3 that came as an extra set on the 06 V10, and I am going to put them on this weekend to see how they handle. I also have a set of 255/55-18 Nokians that I usually run in the winter. I drive 500+ miles a week in the Colorado Mountains so I run dedicated snow tires in the winter.
Now I have to decide what to run in the summer. The Michelin XPCs have served me well, but are worn out. I have looked at the Pirelli Scorpion ATRs http://www.tirerack.com/tires/...n+ATR. Tirerack has them in 260/60-18, but Pirelli's website says the are available in 265/60-18. 
Now it is between the Goodyear Wrangler Silent Armor and the Pirelli Scorpion ATRs?










_Modified by I8ABUG at 6:09 PM 10-6-2008_

_Modified by I8ABUG at 6:11 PM 10-6-2008_


_Modified by I8ABUG at 6:12 PM 10-6-2008_


----------



## leebo (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: New tires for the V10, 265/60R18's (raleys1)*

I like these! My Nitto's (255/55SR18, I think) are wearing and I'll need to replace them before too much longer.
No rubbing?


----------



## raleys1 (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: New tires for the V10, 265/60R18's (leebo)*

No rubbing what so ever. I love these tires I can't wait to see how the perform in the snow.
If you guys would like any other different pics of turning clearances or anything let me know
Linder


_Modified by raleys1 at 9:46 PM 10-6-2008_


----------



## snakemoneyj (Jan 24, 2008)

Put my new tires on today. i went with Michelin LTX A/T 2 (265/60/18). previously had original tires Pirelli Scorpion Zero (255/55/18) that lasted a whole 16K miles. the pirelli's were a better road handling/sport truck tire when new but wore quickly and performance and comfort dramatically dropped off after only 12K miles. i decided to go with a beefier looking tire (all terrain) and hope to get a lot more miles out of them as compared to stockers. i cross shopped the Goodyear Wrangler Silentarmor (same as Linder's, my 2nd choice), Goodyear Fortera Silentarmor (more of a highway tread pattern), Pirelli Scorpion ATR, Continental 4x4 contact, Michelin latitude tour hp, michelin diamaris. it really came down to the michelin ltx a/t2 and goodyear wrangler silent armor. the goodyears look bad ass with a very traditional all terrain tread pattern. ended up going with the pricier michelin as it gave an aggressive tread pattern with a quiet and comfortable on-road feel, as that is 90% of my driving. tried to fit a 275/65/18 on but it rubbed. safe to say that a 265/60/18 is about as big as you can go on stock suspension without any rubbing issues. i have noticed that they are not quite as responsive/sticky to aggressive street driving as the lower profile pirelli's were when they were new. but they cruise exceptionally well and quieter than the pirelli's. not to mention the a/t pattern totally changes the look/demeanor of the truck. looks like a more aggressive off-roader that it is rather than a street/sport truck. i am very pleased with my purchase and look forward to many more egg miles.


----------

